# N.W. Missouri



## kb

Morel in the NW. corner


----------



## kb

After looking at last years weather I am surprised I picked any morels in NW Mo at all. It never really rained the entire month of March, cold and dry. First part of April had little to no moisture when the temps were good. Then it went to summer. March has already started better this year. The long range forecast so far shows no huge heat spikes. It is going to take awhile for the soil to warm up after that super cold February and cold start to March. Has a good chance weather wise to be a good producing year. Unfortunately for the Mo. River hunters the season may have ended with the floods. The dumping of the Lakes upstream is going to continue. I feel for the folks getting flooded again. God bless you guys.


----------



## Old Elm

kb said:


> After looking at last years weather I am surprised I picked any morels in NW Mo at all. It never really rained the entire month of March, cold and dry. First part of April had little to no moisture when the temps were good. Then it went to summer. March has already started better this year. The long range forecast so far shows no huge heat spikes. It is going to take awhile for the soil to warm up after that super cold February and cold start to March. Has a good chance weather wise to be a good producing year. Unfortunately for the Mo. River hunters the season may have ended with the floods. The dumping of the Lakes upstream is going to continue. I feel for the folks getting flooded again. God bless you guys.






Wonderful post, thank you. Definitely lots of water around right now for sure so to speak.
Good luck to you - Enjoy.


----------



## kb

Took a stroll up the at the Loess Hills Wildlife Refuge today. Lots of water for the birds now. A couple of levees broke up north and I 29 is closed at the Iowa border. Tagged a half dozen 1st and 2nd year dead elm over a 4 mile walk. If I had done that 20 years ago I would have easily found at least 20 good elm. Getting more challenging. They will open the refuge hills for about a week and let you pick, the problem is they do it the same week every year so they can be to early or to late. I talked to a ranger about the problem and it made no impression.


----------



## kb

If this type of weather continues the hills will crawl with morels by mid April.


----------



## kb

Just saw on the Texas forum that I live in the middle of the EPIC morel picking area for this season according to Chris Matherly on his Mushroom Hunting website. So I must have been correct on my post above.


----------



## beowulf75

kb said:


> If this type of weather continues the hills will crawl with morels by mid April.


The hills are alive...with the smell of funguuuuus.

Sorry.


----------



## kb

If they get so thick we can smell them beowulf it will be an Epic season. Rain once a week from now to June would be nice with a steady warmup. Just not to much rain for the folks on the river.


----------



## beowulf75

kb said:


> If they get so thick we can smell them beowulf it will be an Epic season. Rain once a week from now to June would be nice with a steady warmup. Just not to much rain for the folks on the river.


After last year, the Morchella gods owe us.


----------



## Old Elm

beowulf75 said:


> After last year, the Morchella gods owe us.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> beowulf75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After last year, the Morchella gods owe us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, did you shoot somebodies black dog in that profile picture?
Click to expand...


----------



## kb

Man we may get paid. so far this weather set up is as good as a person could ask for. I know we could still get nailed by a late freeze, baking heat, or no more rain for 3 weeks, but I'm hoping the long range stays close to what it shows.


----------



## beowulf75

No, that’s a young black bear. I’m with the conservation department. We were trapping, tagging and putting radio collars on them last summer. About 30 minutes outside of Eminence.
She was just coming out of anaesthesia in the photo.


----------



## kb

I thought that was a weird looking lab! ha. He sure had some monster paws.


----------



## kb

Henbit is turning purple. Small green shoots on the lilacs. Wild garlic is up. Last 2 weeks of April are looking real good in the NW Mo. morel factory.


----------



## kb

warm rain coming down in NW Mo. Looks like about 10 days out to any appreciable numbers if it does not get to cold next week. Ground temps in the hills vary so much from slope to slope, top to bottom, more vegetation or less, that it seems I can always find similar early areas most years. Bottom picking on the Mo. River and many of its tributaries is done for this year, I am not sure which rivers avoided the floods, most everything has been under for weeks. I-29 north to Omaha is still closed. A week of warm and dry would help the folks who are flooded.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> Took a stroll up the at the Loess Hills Wildlife Refuge today. Lots of water for the birds now. A couple of levees broke up north and I 29 is closed at the Iowa border. Tagged a half dozen 1st and 2nd year dead elm over a 4 mile walk. If I had done that 20 years ago I would have easily found at least 20 good elm. Getting more challenging. They will open the refuge hills for about a week and let you pick, the problem is they do it the same week every year so they can be to early or to late. I talked to a ranger about the problem and it made no impression.


The ole Dawg's been known to lose my bearings once I'm wanderin around in dem hills, completely innocent and unintentional I can assure ya.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

kb said:


> warm rain coming down in NW Mo. Looks like about 10 days out to any appreciable numbers if it does not get to cold next week. Ground temps in the hills vary so much from slope to slope, top to bottom, more vegetation or less, that it seems I can always find similar early areas most years. Bottom picking on the Mo. River and many of its tributaries is done for this year, I am not sure which rivers avoided the floods, most everything has been under for weeks. I-29 north to Omaha is still closed. A week of warm and dry would help the folks who are flooded.


Hey Kb! That warm rain was nice to get the forest started. Im also watching the overnight lows next week here in Iowa. Then more rain & overcast into the next week. Overall looking to be a Great year, at least high hopes for one!


----------



## kb

Hey Dawg, glad to see you survived that long winter. You are right every place has a back door, just have to wander through like you are lost and pick up a few morels on the way. I hope they open up 29 soon or getting north is going to be a bitch. Hawkeye, its over 60 now at my house at 10 pm, the morels will get going now. I see Iowa may get a little/lot of snow this week. Best year I ever had in Iowa was 2003 after a April blizzard. Never seen so many in so many places. I think all boxes will be filled this year.


----------



## mushroommadman

Kb,
Look forward to these post every year. I'm thinking this year will be a banner one as well. Setting up nicely so far, keeping my fingers crossed! Lots of people keep asking me if it's going to be a good year. I feel like I'm almost whispering when I respond because I don't want to jinx it. You just never know till that times here. Yeah I remember 2003. Mushroom Heaven!! They were late that year too. Picking them on Mothers Day. Good to hear from ya, Good luck this year!


----------



## kb

Madman we are gonna get payed back this year. Fingers crossed while tossing salt over my shoulder, and packing a 4 leaf clover in my wallet. Got any real early spots you might take a look now, not promising anything, but I got a half dozen on a south facing, full sun, fence row elm today. One was even yellow. I was expecting nothing, the red buds are not even in full bloom yet. These would be the real early ones that will be no good by prime time. I was just out for a walk to tag trees on the local river bluffs. Good to hear from you, hope you fill boxes.


----------



## kb

We are on the cusp now. More rain would be nice though. Anything out is few and small


----------



## Jdmorel

kb said:


> We are on the cusp now. More rain would be nice though. Anything out is few and small










found a few of these guys today


----------



## kb

what's your location Jd. I was really surprised I did not see anything in the spots I checked today.


----------



## morelgod

went to a known spot Saturday none the rain we just got should bring on some few and far between right now and small


----------



## morelgod

hopefully by sunday I can eat some


----------



## Jdmorel

kb said:


> what's your location Jd. I was really surprised I did not see anything in the spots I checked today.


Parkville Kansas city area


----------



## Jdmorel

Jdmorel said:


> Parkville Kansas city area


My early spot


----------



## JamesJayJameson

Jdmorel said:


> My early spot


Ive been all over parkville area and still havent had any luck over there , the only ones I've found were in Jackson county.


----------



## Jdmorel

View attachment 15160



JamesJayJameson said:


> Ive been all over parkville area and still havent had any luck over there , the only ones I've found were in Jackson county.


Didnt find a bunch in my parkville spot but did find some. Me and the wife are going a little south this weekend the rain will have helped this weekend and next should be good.


----------



## kb

not much rain made it north of st. joe. Right now any and all rain is welcome.


----------



## Jdmorel

kb said:


> not much rain made it north of st. joe. Right now any and all rain is welcome.


That's why I'm going south this weekend. Good luck out there


----------



## Jdmorel

first of many great meals next I'm mixing in some spoon bill


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Nice!!!


----------



## Jdmorel

Todays find


----------



## Old Elm

Jdmorel said:


> View attachment 15606
> Todays find


Those are just perfect-Enjoy.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Nice work! How far south did ya go?


----------



## Jdmorel

morelmaniacmn said:


> Nice work! How far south did ya go?


Hillsdale


----------



## kb

Need rain in the hills. Exposed areas and south slopes are dry and dusty. I still think we will have a good season if it rains this week. Most of NE Kansas out through the Flint Hills is dry. Mo. north of Platte city and west of I 35 is dry. I got my Easter morels picked but most came on one tree. Others had very little or none.


----------



## Jdmorel

kb said:


> Need rain in the hills. Exposed areas and south slopes are dry and dusty. I still think we will have a good season if it rains this week. Most of NE Kansas out through the Flint Hills is dry. Mo. north of Platte city and west of I 35 is dry. I got my Easter morels picked but most came on one tree. Others had very little or none.


I agree


----------



## kb

went south of I-70 in Kansas where the rains fell, a little over #3 on elm and cottonwood. Had to leave this desert I live in up here.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> went south of I-70 in Kansas where the rains fell, a little over #3 on elm and cottonwood. Had to leave this desert I live in up here.



Went out this mornin and ran into a ol baw who had a decent sacka shrooms. I almost asked him if he knows any shroom stomper named kb but was afraid cuz I figure he’d say you got’m.


----------



## kb

Funny who you do run into in places, dawg. I met a guy once from St. Joe hunting the same spot I was up in S. Dakota. We both were like, what the hell are you doing in my spot 300 miles from home, those are my shrooms. Then we started talking morels and made up. I hate this dry stuff. May need to drive over in NE. Mo where it has rained.


----------



## Swat1018

Found a good patch on public today in NE MO.


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> Funny who you do run into in places, dawg. I met a guy once from St. Joe hunting the same spot I was up in S. Dakota. We both were like, what the hell are you doing in my spot 300 miles from home, those are my shrooms. Then we started talking morels and made up. I hate this dry stuff. May need to drive over in NE. Mo where it has rained.



Dude sent me a pic from Holt Mo of some medium fresh grays, claims they came from the hills so I guess if you find some valleys with moisture there's some shrooms up in there.


----------



## kb

WEll, maybe I will mosey on up there and take a look. I know it is drier than heck, but I do have some spots with lots of elm on various slopes, part of the problem is the dang roads are blocked. All it takes is one real good tree to make a day. I think a person can get up to Rock Port on I 29 but that's it. I was down at Malvern Lake in Kansas today. It was wet there, I got a little over #3. Explored some areas I have never hunted in and mostly hit road elm. Any day picking is better than working. Paid my gas plus morels to east.


----------



## kb

OK, I went up near the border today, but I went up I -35. I picked about 1.5# on elm. None were bigger than my thumb that I picked. Saw smaller ones but not on many trees. I still think most of the morels wanted to come up last week and we missed it, but I hope I am wrong.


----------

